# How to Play Return to Castle Wolfenstein in HD on Android



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

This step by step guide will teach you how to play return to Castle Wolfenstein on Android. I will show you how to add HD textures, sounds, weapons and mods. 






Gameplay Starts @ 6:58

Download the free Rtcw4a app from the Play Store:
http://www.moddb.com...tein-hd-upgrade

HD textures Pack Downloads:
http://activesoftcor.../?page=download

HD textures Pack Info:
http://www.moddb.com...tein-hd-upgrade

Game Front's Return to Castle Wolfenstein Mods:
http://www.gamefront...tle_Wolfenstein

GameBanana Mods:
http://rtcw.gamebana...skins/cats/1329


----------

